# Bierteig



## Phoenix-mk (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo liebe gemeinde!
Ich hab mal ne dringende frage!
Wie zum teufel mache ich nen bierteig???
Meine ma meinte das das einfach nur Mehl mit wasser und ein wenig bier ist...
Stimmt das?
Gruß
Phoenix


----------



## KirstenS (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bierteig*

Mehl, Bier und 1 - 2 Eier, Salz und Pfeffer, KEIN Wasser

Alles zu einem zähflüssigen Teig verrühren, 1/2 Std. stehen lassen und dann kanns auch schon mit dem Ausbacken losgehen. 

Viel Spaß dabei. 

Kirsten


----------



## Blauortsand (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bierteig*

ich nehme 2 drittel bier und 1 drittel mehl ohne sonst irgendetwas dazu - klappt hervorragend!


----------



## Skipper47 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bierteig*

Und wenn du nur Eischnee drunter hebst wird es viel knuspriger.


----------



## Phoenix-mk (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bierteig*

danke!!!!!
morgen gibts dorsch im bierteig!!!!
schon der gedanke daran :m  lecker!


----------



## esox_105 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bierteig*



Phoenix-mk schrieb:


> danke!!!!!
> morgen gibts dorsch im bierteig!!!!
> schon der gedanke daran :m lecker!


 

... und ich sitze hier und sabber wieder mal meine Tastatur voll ...


----------



## SteinbitIII (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bierteig*

Ich hab letztens Angelbericht auf D-Max (Fernsehsender) gesehen, wo ein Angler sein Bierteig vorgestellt hat und der ist wunderbar, habe ich selber getestet, also:
300ml Bier, 150 ml Wasser, 1 Teelöffel Backpulver, 1 Teelöffel Salz. Ordentlich mit Schneebesen rühren (schön konzentriert, achte nur auf den Teig und denk mal nicht ans angeln) und nach und nach Mehl hinzugeben (bis der Teig schön semig ist,d.h den Finger in den Teig stecken und er noch schön am Finger heften bleibt aber noch schön locker ist...|kopfkrat ) war das verständlich?
Auf jeden Fall ist der Teig richtig geil. Den Fisch solltest Du am besten vorher mit "Ostmann" so der Firmennamen "Bratfischwürzer" würzen (bei den Gewürzen im Gewürzregal)
Ein Gedicht der Teig, hab den in der Friteuse gemacht....
Gruß steinbit


----------



## NOK Angler (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bierteig*

Gib bei mir gerade gestern Butt in Bierteig. Habe dazu Mehl , Backpulver , 2 Eier und ein guten Schuß Bier ( 1 / 2 Flasche ) genommen. Sollte der Teig zu dickflüssig sein mit ein bisschen Milch nachbessern. Nur fragt mich nicht nach Mengenangaben , mach sowas immer Pi x Auge.

War oberlecker , sehr ähnlich dem Backfisch auf Jahrmärkten / Volksfesten. Hab daz Rezept von einem Bekannten der Koch gelernt hat.


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bierteig*

Wie Skipper47 bereits sagte, das wichtigste ist das Eiweiß. #h

http://www.enwp.de/sub/phpkit_sub3/...52&PHPKITSID=61b6976ee24934a8f072a166905074e7


----------



## Marc38120 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Bierteig*

Hier ist das Rezept welches ich gerne benutze.


200 g Mehl
 1 EL Öl 
1/8 Liter Bier, helles 
5 EL Milch 
2 Ei(er) 
 ½ TL Salz
evt. Backpulver*

Mehl, Öl, Bier und Milch zu einem glatten Teig verrühren. Die 2 Eier und den halben TL Salz untermischen. Den Teig ca. 30 Minuten quellen lassen. Damit kann man nun Gemüse, Obst und Fisch frittieren.


----------

